# Groomed something other than a poodle



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So yeah it's a doodle owned by a friend. Now I feel like I could put Racer in a teddy bear if I wanted to.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Good job, he looks cute!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Such a sweet girl! She doesn't like to be groomed but she was very good. She laid down in the bathtub when I put her in it but she stood when I asked her to. Not a fan of the dryer but she did ok with that too.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

poolann said:


> So yeah it's a doodle owned by a friend. Now I feel like *I could put Racer in a teddy bear if I wanted to.*


Would be a shame to put him into a doodle look........ he is so beautiful! 

To be honest, if it was up to me, I would shave clean the doodle's face too  
I do for my mom's poodle/cocker spaniel cross. 

You did a great job on him though, he looks pretty (for a doodle)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

The teddy bear clip was for poodles long before doodles. I think it is a cute cut myself. I did learn that it is way easier to shave a face & cut in a topknot than it is to shape everything and have it come out balanced. Even looking at the pics I see things I would change. I'll do even better next time.  Plus her mom likes the fuzzy face.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

poolann said:


> The teddy bear clip was for poodles long before doodles.


I know, but now that the "doodles" adopted it, it has been "spoiled" (so to speak) ! 

And poodles got such beautiful faces, it is a shame to cover them up


----------

